# Общество сознания Кришны в Москве > Храм Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисуты >  Вакансии в отделе приема пожертвований

## Aniruddha das

В Храме Шри Шри Даял-Нитай Шачисута (м. Полежаевская, ул Куусинена 19А)  в отделе приема пожертвований требуется на постоянной основе специалист по фандрайзингу с опытом работы. 
Также требуется администратор (помощник руководителя) в обязанностях которого входит умение взаимодействовать с базами данных, электронная переписка, взаимодействовать с  исполнителями типографных материалов и ряд других обязанностей которые можно обсудить при встречи.

Также просим помощи на волонтерской основе копирайтов и дизайнеров. 
От копирайтов есть необходимость в составление призывов, обращений, поздравлений, благодарностей и т.д.
помощь дизайнеров  очень нужна для составление разного рода лифлет, флаерсов, афиш и т. д. 

Будем очень признательны если откликнитесь. 
Ваша слуга руководитель отдела Радхика д.д  тел.+7 925 481 42 99; E-mail: radhika108@inbox.ru

----------

